# Softball gear



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey question for you guys. I just got picked up for a couple more nights a week by some folks other than my regular league team so I want all my gear in one place ready to go. As it is now, its scattered all over hell and back and its kind of a cluster getting stuff ready to go. My wife is getting me a bat bag for Father's day but was wondering if any of you that play a lot of ball have any suggestions on good products you use to haul bats, gloves, cleats, etc so you're ready any time. Yeah, I know... softball is for washed up ball players who can't play hardball, yadda, yadda... whatever. I love the game, and my wife is indulging me on playing as much as I can so I'm taking advantage before my body falls apart. 8) Thanks for any advice you can offer. Oh... and do any of you play leagues at Redwood, Harmony or Jordan Park?? Just curious... thats where my games will be until fall when we move to Cottonwood (I think) and Sunnyside.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Riley, I didn't realize you were softball guy. I should have known! You'll like this. It's kind of long, but hang in there and laugh about it.






ps. If you're ever matched up against Hogan, don't even bother trying to tag him at 2nd. He's too crafty.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

With slippery little guys... there's nothing a slap tag to the forehead can't fix. Just kidding... I'm not softball guy in the Rome sense but.... well, I can't say I'm the "complete" softball guy, but I have heard his talk about it, find it hilarious and like anyone with even a tiny competitive streak, can relate to some of it. :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of good brands out there. Make sure it has good zippers .You can never have to big of one . My boys have had a few and the older they get the bigger the bag needed. One with wheels are nice also.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

here is kinda what my sons team has.. http://www.mizunousa.com/equipment....c?opendocument&div=baseball/softball&cat=bags

has a place for everything and it has wheels!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Riley, I didn't realize you were softball guy. I should have known! You'll like this. It's kind of long, but hang in there and laugh about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you are not going to run, you had better be crafty. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Also if you are going to go up against me, read the rule book! I will be testing you and the umpire! May even cheat. :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Also if you are going to go up against me, read the rule book! I will be testing you and the umpire! May even cheat. :wink:


At least our shorts will be shorter!


----------

